# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Noindex ❉ các ◕‿-  bài ✪ viết ❦ kém ❧ chất ❧ lượng ۩ để ✲ khôi ๑ phục ❈ từ ❧ khóa

## dinhduan911

Noindex ✚ các ✦ bài ✦ viết ❈ kém ❈ chất ~.~ lượng ❣ để ✿ khôi ๑ phục ~.~ từ ✥ khóa xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 4 Chất Lượng
Xin chào cả nhà۞ lâu lâu mình mới có thời gian ngồi viết được một bài viết gọi là cho website nó có tương tác๑ Gần đây mình có đi giải quyết một vấn đề cực kỳ nghiêm trọng trong công ty của đứa bạn❣ Cả một hệ thống website bị Google phạt rất nặng và có nguy cơ phạt toàn trang✿ Đang từ 4k truy cập và lượng khách hàng cực lớn thì nay chỉ còn 200 truy cập và hoàn toàn không có khách hàng❦
Cách giải quyết đầu tiên~✤~ ấy là tôi cho chạy quảng cáo ngay và luôn۞ Chạy quảng cáo thì đương nhiên là có khách nhưng cũng phải chịu bỏ ra một chi phí nhất định✣ Ngoài ra nếu quảng cáo không khéo còn sập tiệm vì quảng cáo chứ không phải vì SEO mất~.~
Quay trở lại tình trạng website của cô bạn đang bị Google phạt❈ Website này có lượng backlink khủng lên tới 600 000 ๑ Trong khi lượng bài viết lên tới 3500 bài viết cho các chủ đề đơn giản✲
Vấn đề chính của nó✲
Spam backlink số lượng lớn
Anchor không tự nhiên
Bài viết trùng lặp ý tưởng nhiều
Vậy thì❈ Backlink kém chất lượng ta có thể xóa hoặc dùng Google Disavow để xử lý✿ Đương nhiên là chúng cũng mất luôn các anchor kém tự nhiên➹ Công việc bây giờ chỉ là xử lý đống rác mà các nhân viên để lại ◕‿- 
Thay đổi nội dung trên một website sẽ có hai xu hướng✦ Một là từ khóa mất sạch sẽ✿ hai là mọi thứ ổn dần lên✣ Theo một số lời khuyên của các webmaster trên thế giới thì các bạn không nên xóa chúng mà chỉ cần để là noindex là được ❥ Jam cũng đã từng xóa 1k bài viết kém chất lượng và từ khóa tụt dốc không phanh đấy ๑
Tuy nhiên๑ ngoài xử lý các bài viết ngắn ra❉ tôi còn phải xử lý các bài viết trùng lặp từ khóa và ý tưởng viết bài✲ Với tôi như thế này gọi là trùng lặp❈
Tư vấn công bố mỹ phẩm
Dịch vụ công bố mỹ phẩm
Cả hai tựa đề trên đều tập chung vào công bố mỹ phẩm◕‿-  Điều này cực kỳ có hại✲ tôi sẽ dùng phương pháp gộp nội dung và redirect một bài về bài còn lại❣ Một bài viết dài đầy đủ nội dung sẽ tốt cho SEO hơn là tách làm hai bài ngắn❥
Một số bạn SEOER thì cho rằng việc tách bài viết nhỏ ra sẽ làm cho website nhiều index hơn۩ Và quan trọng là có bài để mà viết ✲ Đây là một quan niệm sai lầm vì chỉ cần một bài xúc tích là được✪ Còn chủ đề thì chúng ta đâu có thiếu để viết đúng không nào ?
Google có một thuật toán để làm việc quản lý nội dung các website chính là Google Panda✦ Các website tuân thủ nguyên tắc bài viết chất lượng sẽ không bao giờ “được” gặp con gấu bông này ✥
Cũng xin lưu ý thêm là một bài viết chất lượng cũng nên có một đường link giới thiệu ra ngoài➹ Tôi cũng khá khó khăn khi phải thay đổi ý nghĩ của đội SEO bên công ty đứa bạn rằng “một nội dung phải đáng tin” nghĩa là phải trích dẫn ít nhất một đường link khác ra ngoài nếu có thể✤ Và đường dẫn ấy link tới nguồn nội dung mà chúng ta trích dẫn❈ Nhiều người giữ nguyên ý nghĩ đăm đăm là nếu link ra ngoài thì website của mình sẽ tụt hạng◕‿-  Điều đó hoàn toàn không đúng nhá ✪
Nhân tiện❥ các bạn có thể cần đọc qua bài viết nội dung chất lượng là như thế nào❥ Để các bạn xây dựng được một website đáng tin trong mắt người dùng và từ khóa lên tốt hơn ✲

----------

